# Question for those experienced with pointing dogs



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got a seven month old puppy that is in his first season of hunting. His searching, tracking, and pointing has all improved each time we have gone out. I've run into something recently that I'm a little perplexed on with him. I chukar hunt quite a bit (2-3 times a week at least, more if my ankles can take it) and my puppy is getting better and better at finding, pointing, and staying steady...except for the following situation.

This morning we found a small covey right out of the box. He pointed and I walked up and had 6 birds get up. Now this doesn't happen all the time but a lot of the time I will have one or two of what I call, "callback birds." They are the one or two chukars that stick around and wait for the threat to leave. Then they'll call the birds back together once it is safe.

The covey flushed. I hung back knowing that there might be one or two left in the area. As my puppy came back to me (unfortunately he started creeping as I walked up and the birds flushed so I didn't shoot), two birds got up. He almost ran over one. Is there something I can do as a trainer to get him to come back and work the area again? 

I am not too worried about this yet. He's young and is still figuring things out. I am hoping that today it taught him to be more cautious when he catches the scent again. Granted the two callback birds were in the same area (maybe 10 feet away) that the majority of the birds got up from. Thoughts?


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep folks, I'm lame. I'm replying to my own post. I have thought about this more and figure this is one of those things where wild birds are the best teacher. Based on the number of views and lack of replies, I would assume y'all are thinking along those lines. Don't worry, I'm not trying to whine because no one replied. I think my question was a dumb one to begin with!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Definitely not a dumb question. When I ran a K9 for my department this was a common issue that we would work through with the dogs. They would often initially find a "hide" (narcotics/explosives/person) and completely miss a second in the immediate area. We corrected this issue of them moving on by setting up scenarios with multiple hides in a small area and continuing to call the dog back and give the search command in the same area. Often initially they would try and run to a new area to search since they already found the hide. After a while of doing multiple hides in a small area they would become more thorough and detailed in their search even if they found a hide. I would suggest using pigeons or whatever you have access to with launchers and put them in close proximity to each other to teach the same concept. Although, wild birds are the best teachers, it helps to break down the concepts in a more controlled environment so you are more successful in the wild. Anyways, I'm no professional and those are just my rambling thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I can only reply based on my dogs. My oldest boy just had it from the get go- a very methodical hunting dog.- my youngest , who is 4 now did not , and I think some of it was because he is just hyper. It took a few times over 2 years for that scenario to present itself with him involved and he figured it out. Nothing I did , I think it helped that on one of the occasions the older dog was present and had locked up on point again .


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks y'all! I appreciate the feedback. I like the multiple launcher idea. Definitely something to try once the season is over and we aren't hunting. At some point I'll need to work my puppy with another dog to start introducing him to backing. He's a smart dog. He held really well today and I was able to shoot a chukar over him. Wild birds seem to be extremely influential. I just need to find more!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 with what Packfish said. In my experiences with "frustration" in training dogs, I have found that a "seasoned" dog is the best teacher. Dogs are very intelligent, and pick up on things fast. The more you can get them out on birds the better. 

Be VERY PATIANT with a pup! Yelling, and screaming at them will result in damage in progression of the training. Be firm, but not overwhelming when needed. I've had pups become the teacher, and myself the student. Best of luck, and happy hunting!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

He's a 7 month old pup. Ton's of time. Sounds like he's doing great, so far. Stick with wild birds and he'll figure it out. Be very careful of launchers and pigeons. They can set you back so quick if used incorrectly.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> +1 with what Packfish said. In my experiences with "frustration" in training dogs, I have found that a "seasoned" dog is the best teacher. Dogs are very intelligent, and pick up on things fast. The more you can get them out on birds the better.
> 
> Be VERY PATIANT with a pup! Yelling, and screaming at them will result in damage in progression of the training. Be firm, but not overwhelming when needed. I've had pups become the teacher, and myself the student. Best of luck, and happy hunting!


Thanks. I appreciate the help and encouragement. Wild birds seem to be what has made the most difference. He gets a little better every time we go out.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

gdog said:


> He's a 7 month old pup. Ton's of time. Sounds like he's doing great, so far. Stick with wild birds and he'll figure it out. Be very careful of launchers and pigeons. They can set you back so quick if used incorrectly.


I think he is doing pretty dang good. I don't have anything to compare it against but he searches hard for birds, never quits, and is crazy for birds. Thanks for the reminder about launchers. I'm buying one soon for training. I'll definitely be careful. His first intro to birds was wild quail so he has never seen a pigeon or a launcher. I bought the perfect start/perfect finish DVD set and will be using that when I start formal training after chukar season is over.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

gdog said:


> Stick with wild birds and he'll figure it out. Be very careful of launchers and pigeons.


Hey gdog, I think he is starting to get it. A covey got up yesterday. After my dog finished chasing them and came back, we waited in that area to see if any others would get up. Sure enough, Murphy came back and pointed. At first I thought it might just be old scent but I walked over to where he was pointing and another bird got up. I'll keep doing my best to get him on wild birds. They have taught him way more this season than I have!


----------

